# I may have found a new dump location that could go back to the very early 1800s!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 10, 2018)

I have been looking at a very old farm property for over a year and I think I finally may have pinpointed a dump on it. The farmhouse was built in 1732 and it was a farm until the 1960s. On the old aerial images from the 1930s there were paths leading from the farmhouse into the woods. In the 1950s aerials the paths were mostly gone (brush growing in). So if only the 1930s paths were leading to a dump, it must be older than 1950s. I took a further look by going into the gis map and I saw that the end of the path in the 1930s lined up with a gap in a rock wall in front of a steep hill into a swampy area close to the bottom. It would make sense for this to be a dump. I have tried every other place that would make sense for a dump on this property and I have come up with nothing.

I hope this is going to be an old 1800s dump (fingers crossed). I am planning on going out hopefully tommorow or the next day to see if I am correct.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 10, 2018)

I wish you much luck my friend I am getting very interested in hunting bottles. I’m detecting a 1820’s house hoping I can find the privy and if I do will the owner let me dig like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm glad that you've figured out the wonders of old aerial images. They were very popular from the 1870s-1980s, yet everyone forgets to look and see if an old farm has any. They use Google Maps today, but Google cannot show the last century. Good luck.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 10, 2018)

Historic Aerials only goes back to 1930’s in my part of town. I hate that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2018)

The real-photo aerials by plane can only go back to WW1 (except in rare cases), but engravings were made by skilled artists far back: even centuries ago. As for the accuracy of these pre-photo aerials....


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 10, 2018)

Truth1253 said:


> Historic Aerials only goes back to 1930’s in my part of town. I hate that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey, that is the site I use! It has been very useful site for me to determine where dumps could be as I have found 2 of them in the past year of using it so far.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 10, 2018)

property dumps are not that hard to find . unfortunately you'll find in most cassis some one got there before you.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 10, 2018)

sunrunner said:


> property dumps are not that hard to find . unfortunately you'll find in most cassis some one got there before you.



I still need to make sure it is actually in that location before I worry about it being dug or not. If I go tommorrow, I will write a post about my exploration. There is a chance it may not be in that location, but I don't see any other place making more sense on the property.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 10, 2018)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Hey, that is the site I use! It has been very useful site for me to determine where dumps could be as I have found 2 of them in the past year of using it so far.



How far do they go back? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 10, 2018)

Just to the 30s.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 10, 2018)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Just to the 30s.



So what do you look for on a 30’s map for a possible pervy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2018)

The Swampy area close to the bottom is most likely spot for the dump. Maybe it's all submerged under Water? LEON.


----------



## Bark (Aug 15, 2018)

Well.  Any news.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 17, 2018)

Bad news is that I found only a rock dump (No glass or metal) in the location I searched. Good news However is that I did get permission to metal detect an 1740s house and the homeowner said he will let me look through about 5 boxes of bottles from the attic he has not ever touched since he bought the house (hopefully there are some good ones!).


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh nice, I wonder what could be in those boxes.  If it's a digger's old collection from the 70s, there could be some fantastic stuff in there.


----------



## jarhead67 (Aug 19, 2018)

I like the old photos where they show the privies. Rural pictures are probably harder to find, but the city shots are telling. This one is Atlantic City. Most of these areas are pavement and concrete now, but interesting to see how they laid out the privies in the back.


----------

